# makokibatan lake, ont



## rippper (Aug 26, 2007)

Heading up to makokibatan the last week of july. any tips on where to target large pike that time of year. Also, how difficult to navigate the rapids to get to decent brook trout. thx in advance.


----------



## cdacker (Jan 10, 2011)

Can't speak for the pike, but you'll likely need a guide to find and get you to trout that late in the summer. They migrate to cooler water and areas of higher oxygen content after about mid June, depending upon the year. And unless you have experience navigating rapids, a guide will be required to get you to those spots.


----------



## rippper (Aug 26, 2007)

cdacker said:


> Can't speak for the pike, but you'll likely need a guide to find and get you to trout that late in the summer. They migrate to cooler water and areas of higher oxygen content after about mid June, depending upon the year. And unless you have experience navigating rapids, a guide will be required to get you to those spots.


Thx for the reply, staying with brace lake in the "little lake." As of now, they didnt have any guides. If you have any info you could share please message me. ..... thx


----------



## cdacker (Jan 10, 2011)

rippper said:


> Thx for the reply, staying with brace lake in the "little lake." As of now, they didnt have any guides. If you have any info you could share please message me. ..... thx


That looks like a great location. Closest I've been to Makokibatan is Washi, so I don't have any good intel to offer on it. I am familiar with the river though .... I've navigated it from about halfway in between Washi and Makokibatan down to Kagiami falls below Teabeau Lake. Trout are there, and large, but finding them in late July could be tough. They will likely be in and around rapids .... but probably a few sets down from Makok (I could be wrong of course). Walleye throughout the system are above average size, chunky and strong. My last trip to Teabeau my son caught a 31" walleye, and we caught several others above 25". Never really targeted pike too aggressively, but but they are throughout the system and can reach pretty hefty proportions also. Good luck! You'll love it up there.


----------

